# Once ina life time prep



## radiorickm (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure which sub-forum this goes in, but here sounds good.

I just saw the scedule for UP (Union Pacific) 844, their steam engine, and it will be coming into our neck of the woods in a couple of weeks.

I will have 2 days in 4 locations to capture what could possibly be once-in-a-lifetime shots of the rare locomotive in our area.

Already beginning the planning for the 2 day shoot. 

Over the last year or so, we have indexed many "spots" that we like to photograph from. We are going over them to determine which would be best for the steam loco. Looking at time of day, sun's direction compared to track directions, etc.

It will be spending the nite 60 miles west of us, and we are looking at getting some evening pictures, then departure pictures the next morning. Farther west is a dry lake bed with some dramatic mountains in the background, and a fairly good summit pass leaving New Mexico into Arizona.

Pretty excited about this. 

If anyone has suggestions or Ideas, I'm ready to listen


----------

